# 19 Hilariously Failed Attempts at Sexy Album Covers



## Warrigal (Feb 8, 2014)

I couldn't help laughing at these album covers and the comments.

Hope you enjoy them too

http://www.cracked.com/article_1852...empts-at-sexy-album-covers.html#ixzz2snmUWsrg


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 8, 2014)

Yes, enjoyed them immensely thank you very much Poll.  You're right, the comments are gems. :lofl:


----------



## i_am_Lois (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks for the laugh Warrigal. What were they thinking? 

After looking at all those album covers I started thinking... what has been the most memorable (in a good way) album cover I ever saw. Here's what immediately popped into my mind:
View attachment 4919


----------



## That Guy (Feb 9, 2014)

Some times sooooo bad is sooooo funny.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 9, 2014)




----------

